# fish attractent



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i was wondering what is a good, recipe for a home made fish attractent. i would like the recipe liquid form so i can use it in a spray bottle, i will be using it for catfish, bass, and crappie/blue gills. thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I hope there are some responses to this one. I'd also love to find out how to make some homebrew scents.

I used to use Berkeley stuff for trout and it made all the difference in the world when using a sucker spawn fly for steelhead in the estuaries of Lake Erie in northeastern Ohio.

I've pretty much settled on musky fishing 95% of my time on the water, but I still enjoy an evening of catfishing from time to time and a "secret" catfish lure would be a real hoot to try out. 

Many times cats are somewhat specific in what they want and this could be fun.

Most of all I'd like to find a scent for musky for those times when they're following but not closing the deal. That could make for some real red letter days under certain conditions.

I think we've all seen what Berkeley Power Bait has done for plastics. They're doing something right and it shouldn't be that hard to duplicate or even improve upon.

Great thread.


----------



## Big E (Jan 6, 2006)

A number of years ago I fished with a walleye charter capitan out of Lorain 
( Top Gun ) the capitan smoked and was quite obsessed with using sent to mask the smoke sent on his hands , He trolled with spoons mostly... His sent of choice he sprayed on the spoons..... WD-40 !!! The guy caught a lot of big walleye ??? WD-40.... Anyone else ever try it


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Crush some fresh garlic cloves and put in enough Canola oil to last you one year of fishing. I like The spray bottle for nasal sprays. It allows me to put on one or two drops and not get it all over the boat.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

WD-40 thing works, i tried it


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I used WD-40 for years for bass and bullheads. Don't know how other fish react to it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I read somewhere that WD40 has fish oil in it.

Maybe it'll lower your cholestrol too? 

I should try that stuff on some musky lures sometime to see what happens.

Or maybe squirt some on the chicken livers when we go catfishing. 

"Smell that? That's chicken liver.......... God, I love the smell of chicken liver in the evening."


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

I have read of using Anise oil as an attractant although I have never tried it. I keep a bottle of spray attractant I bought in the boat but I use it more to remove the odor of gas and oil from my hands than as a fish attractant. I don&#8217;t know if it helps attract fish when sprayed on your lures or baits but I do know it does a good job of removing odors from your hands.

Dallas


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Add a small bottle of anise (licorice) extract to a pint (give or take) of mineral oil. Works great!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

There have been a couple WD-40 threads . It's pollution and I'd use something else .

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=62075&highlight=wd-40


----------

